# Newest Drawings!



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

those are wonderful!!! how do you do that?!?! =]


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

those are fantastic


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Your drawing are great! Awesome job!


----------



## charlene1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

those are awesome do u do drawings for ppl of their horses?


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Very nice pictures!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

charlene1985 said:


> those are awesome do u do drawings for ppl of their horses?


I do indeed. I only do about one or two at a time though.


----------



## ogledrillrider02 (Jun 19, 2009)

They are amazing! I have been dabbling in drawing, but I can't get the shading down.


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

those are very good! I have yet to master dapples, haha.


----------



## fuzzyfeet (Aug 29, 2009)

juniormylove said:


> those are very good! I have yet to master dapples, haha.


I do dapples by drawing a solid colored horse and then taking an eraser and dabbing it where I want dapples.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

so if you would like to draw me some picture go ahead 

ill upload a couple you can choose. 
































thanks


----------

